# WinXP Home + Webserver



## GuenterS (13. Juli 2003)

Meine Frage wäre, wie ich auf WindowsXP in der Home Version einen Webserver wie den Personal WebServer (PWS) oder den Internet Information Server (IIS) installieren kann.

Da ich in ASP programmiere, wären diese zwei Webserver eine gute Wahl, nur wird bei der Home Version weder der PWS noch der IIS mitgeliefert.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (16. Juli 2003)

Hi

ich hoffe ich kann noch helfen 

*IIS*
http://www.soft-ware.net/internet/publishing/webmaster/http-server/p02406.asp

*Microsoft Personal Webserver (PWS) 4.0*
http://www.soft-ware.net/internet/publishing/webmaster/http-server/p02404.asp

cYa

aTriX


----------



## GuenterS (16. Juli 2003)

Der IIS ist leider nur auf NT Server 4 installierbar (zumindest laut den Informationen die bei den verlinkten Adressen stehen)

Der PWS hingegen ist nur für 95/98/ME geeignet.

Schade, aber vielleicht kann man den ja austricksen. Werde ich heute abend mal testen.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (16. Juli 2003)

Hi

müsste eigendlich gehn siehe bild

cYa

WoD


----------



## GuenterS (16. Juli 2003)

so ungefähr hab ich mir das auch gedacht *g*


Aber ob man damit auch Dienste/Services täuschen kann?


----------



## GuenterS (16. Juli 2003)

Leider hat sich der PWS bzw. schon das Installprogramm nicht täuschen lassen und immer nach einem WinSock2 Installationsprogramm gefragt.


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

IIS und PWS gehen beide auf Windows XP.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann wird der IIS auch bei der Home Edition mitgeliefert (Systemsteuerung -> Software -> Windows Setup, oder wie es in WinXOP heißt).

Der IIS ist wesentlich umfangreicher als der PWS.

Wenn du deine Scripts nur testen willst, dann reicht der PWS aus, es ist aber auch nicht verkehrt, mal den IIS auszuprobieren


----------



## GuenterS (16. Juli 2003)

Das ist normalerweise der Weg um den IIS in der XP Professional Version zu installieren. Leider geht das in der Home Variante nicht, da hier weder der IIS noch der PWS mitgeliefert bzw. unterstützt wird.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2003)

Eventuell hilft dir ja der Omni-Webserver (Windows-Basis), aber stellt der ASP bereit ?

P.S.: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du unter XP Home keinen IIS zum Laufen bekommst. Ansonsten nimm' Win 2000, da ist er bei und das OS läuft eh wesentlich stabiler.


----------



## GuenterS (16. Juli 2003)

Das müßte ich mal die Homepage von diesem Omni Webserver finden.

Leider habe ich das Problem, dass ich XP Home verwenden möchte, da dieses sehr gut auf dem Notebook läuft (und auch dabei war)

Die anderen Varianten müßte man gegen viel (zuviel) bares kaufen, was ich gern vermeiden würde.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2003)

Die einzig andere mir bekannte Möglichkeit wäre Apache + ChiliSoft ASP - soll aber net wirklich das Wahre sein.


----------



## GuenterS (18. Juli 2003)

Davon hab ich auch schon gehört und auch, dass die Programmierung da nur entfernt ASP ähnlich sähe...

--> Leider nicht für mich gebrauchbar, da ich im "produktiven" System einen IIS verwende und nur eine Testumgebung für meine Skripts suche.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2003)

Hmm, dann wirst du um ein Betriebssystem, das dir den IIS / PWS bietet, nicht herumkommen.

Vielleicht wäre, da du ja bei XP bleiben willst, auch ein Update auf XP Prof. möglich.


----------



## GuenterS (19. Juli 2003)

Nun das hatte ich ja schon mal zu testzwecken, aber irgendwie ist es mir langsamer vorgekommen als die Home Variante.

Gibt es überhaupt ein Update von Home auf Professional? Ich entsinne mich mal, dass man des nur bekommt (legal) wenn man die 2000ender Windowsversion besitzt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2003)

Tja, da kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber Google sollte da helfen. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe von XP gar nichts und setze hier ausschließlich Win 2000 ein.


----------



## Draxx (20. September 2005)

Alternativ würde ich Xamp vorschlagen zu finden unter apachefriends.de


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. September 2005)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ würde ich Xamp vorschlagen zu finden unter apachefriends.de


Wo wir wieder mit dem problem ASP-Entwicklung wären. Xampp untertützt nämlich »ASP Perl« (wie gut das funktioniert .. keinen Schimmer).


----------



## Norbert Eder (20. September 2005)

Also der IIS läuft nicht unter Windows XP Home. Da muss schon professional her.

Wenn du einen Webserver nur für kleine Dinge brauchst, also Programmieren, Testen, dann könntest den Cassini WebServer nehmen (http://www.asp.net/Default.aspx?tabindex=6&tabid=41).


----------

